# Linking to images



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

Does linking to images work on this site?
I had tried to link an image in another post with no success.
I am familiar with using the img tags and the site I host my images on does allow them to be linked.

Trying again just to check:






Url tags seem to work for the same pic:
Pic

Thanks for any advice you can offer about this.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll check into this - thanks.  img tags should work - usually an img will have an ending of jpg or gif  - or something similar?? Could this be the problem?


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'll check into this - thanks.  img tags should work - usually an img will have an ending of jpg or gif  - or something similar?? Could this be the problem?


Snapfish seems to have some odd url's. Haven't had a problem with it before, but not sure if it could be causing a problem now.
The url is everything listed in properties.
I can try adding something to check:






That little grey box is curious. Perhaps you know more about it than I do.
But when I use the normal url here with the "url tag":i

Pic


Here I will try the url tag with jpg added:

Pic with jpg added

It would seem that adding "jpg" cause the image to diappear and leaves the little grey box.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2004)

mouse said - quote - Perhaps you know more about it than I do.


hahahahahaha - now THAT's funny!  Send WayneT a link to your thread and ask him to look at it - he may know why and what to do!


----------



## WayneT (Nov 23, 2004)

Mouse,


http://images.snapfish.com/3424454323232fp77=ot>232<=:;5=87<=XROQDF>232365:89<::3ot1lsi


*Above is the Link to your image that works. Note it is different to what you did.
 Paste the link, WITHOUT the [/color]

You were actually trying to have DiscussCooking DISPLAY your image as below.[/b]

[img]http://img130.exs.cx/img130/9040/FriedRicefaces.jpg. 

For that, the image URL that you use, must be the actual location where the picture is stored, not just where it is displayed. 

This is one reason why some people have trouble displaying pics here when they just copy the URL where they see the picture. 
You also run the problem of the Website moving the picture to another location or deleting it completely, so today it works for you, 
tomorrow it doesn't.

You need to Right Click the picture and select "Save As", then upload the picture to ImageShack or similar Free image storage 
Website. Then copy the location of the pic from the data they give you. That data will have the [img][/img] info already 
attached so you just do a straight paste into DiscussCooking. ImageShack is by far the most reliable of these storage
 sites. (In my self opinionated opinion)

You can also do a selection link as below (All one line though not like I have displayed it).

http://images.snapfish.com/3424454323232%7Ffp77%3Dot%3E232%3C%3D%3A%3B5%3D87%3C%3DXROQDF%3E232365%3A89%3C%3A%3A3ot1lsi] 

Now if I put the words CLICK HERE For the Fried Rice Picture before the last[/url you will 
get this CLICK HERE For The Fried Rice Picture Actually click on this and see, it works.


So, links may or may not have [/color][color=blue]AT THE ENDS OF THE COMPLETE URL LINK[/color][color=red] and Web stored Images to actually display have, 




 one at at each end.

NOTE: When it is done properly the [url or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 26, 2004)

Computer mumbo jumbo is so so very confusing...ererrrrr!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2004)

tancowgirl - I'm going to leave the image link you have above and I'm going to tell you how to fix it.

Right before the [/img] is a space - go back in a edit and take out the space - it will work then.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 27, 2004)

Very observant, ELF!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 28, 2004)

Yea, that's why they pay me the big bucks  :roll:


----------



## WayneT (Nov 28, 2004)

ELF, you keep telling us about these "big bucks". Being the nice, wonderful person you are, sharing with your DC friends who help make it possible, would be a nice Chrissy gesture.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm just selfish WayneT - what can I say!!!


----------



## WayneT (Nov 30, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm just selfish WayneT - what can I say!!!




*You can say, "Hi WayneT, I am sorry for being so sELFish, it won't happen again, and the cheque is in the mail!"*


----------



## chez suz (Dec 8, 2004)

Trhis is a test


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2004)

very cool chez suz!!!!!!!!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 8, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> very cool chez suz!!!!!!!!



Who says you cant teach old dogs new tricks??

Thanks


----------



## MJ (Dec 8, 2004)

You got it!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 8, 2004)

*You will be suprised to know what us old dogs can learn  




*


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2004)

woof, woof, wasabi!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2004)

Cats can learn new tricks too


----------



## MJ (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok,How did you do that chez suz? Guest?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Cats can learn new tricks too



Its me Chez..wonder why it didn't show my name


----------



## MJ (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you are logged out. This happens sometimes. Try and log back in.


----------

